# Spicy Pantry Essentials



## *amy* (Jan 10, 2008)

This morning on CBS' Early Show - Bobby Flay's Spicy Pantry Essentials:

Flay's Spicy Pantry Essentials, Suggests Spices, Other Ingredients To Absolutely Keep In Your Kitchen

(Time to replace those herbs/spices.)


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you for the link *amy*.  I know I need to go through my spices soon.

Barbara


----------



## *amy* (Jan 10, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Thank you for the link *amy*. I know I need to go through my spices soon.
> 
> Barbara


 
I'm tossing a few now... and need to change the batteries on my smoke alarm.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 10, 2008)

What??????? No Cayenne Pepper...No Tabasco....No Louisiana Hot Sauce...No File Powder..No Worchestershire ??? The boy has "lost" it!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 10, 2008)

I saw that part of the show. Somehow, I think they severely limited his number of 
recommendations. Can't overwhelm the masses, ya know?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm rockin!!  I have all but two things he suggested ~ whole white and black peppercorns.


----------



## Little Miss J (Jan 10, 2008)

Thats one short list!  I don't have garlic powder or onion powder though...not something I'd used. 

I too am shocked that worchestershire is missing from the list - that stuff is brilliant! It goes with everything!


----------



## simplicity (Jan 10, 2008)

And what would I do without my Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning?


----------



## *amy* (Jan 10, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> I'm rockin!! I have all but two things he suggested ~ whole white and black peppercorns.


 
I'll have to look around for white peppercorns. Never tried them before. (My salt tends to stick together ).

GG, maybe I dosed off - but first I thought he said you only need one salt - Kosher salt (not all the fancy salts i.e. fleur de sel, etc.); then saw the white peppercorns. Did I miss something? White peppercorns is reg salt, no?

Ther are a few "staples" I keep around - in a pinch (lol), i.e. Italian Seasonings & lemon pepper. Guess we all have our favorites. Oh, below the spice list are some baking staples to have around. He also mentioned chicken broth (got it) & I keep bouillion cubes as well. Can't remember the last time I used it though. So that's going.


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I have everything he suggests.  I use canning and pickling salt instead of Kosher.  I don't have whole nutmeg.  Hardly ever use it, unless I'm eating oatmeal, or baking.  I have paprika, but I'm not sure if it's Spanish or not.  Probably not.  I'm currently out of honey, need to get more, but PeppA doesn't like me keeping honey around, as I'll use it to sweeten my coffee, and she can't handle the smell of coffee/honey combined.

I just finished replenishing my stock.  I lost all my chicken, beef, and seafood stock in the ice storm last month.  This past weekend I finally finished both my beef stock and shrimp stock.  I made Poultry stock last weekend.

Chef Flay recommends a POUND of cornstarch???  Wow, that's a lot, even for me at work!

I agree with Uncle Bob, though.  Where's the cayenne, Tabasco, and Louisiana Hot Sauce?

White Peppercorns are the same thing as Black peppercorns, except the black covering of the seed has been worn or abraded off.  I do keep some on hand, as I use it in cooking Cajun.


----------



## Kristenskats (Jan 11, 2008)

Definitely cayenne.  I don't know if anyone's seen this, but mccormick has an analyzer on their website to tell you how fresh your spices are.  Also, if your mccormick spices are from Baltimore they are over 15 years old.  Yikes!


----------



## ErikC (Jan 11, 2008)

I would have thought cumin would be in there...unless the "pure" chili powder has some in it...but would it be pure then?


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 12, 2008)

Good Paprika, smokey, yummy. I reccomend it.


----------



## The_Morsel (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice list.  Me and my fiance were thinking about getting some sort of spice rack, but had no idea where to start.  We have been cooking a lot more and have got to the point where what we make is simple and good.. but needs more... something.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have everything except the pure chile powder and don't plan to get it.


----------



## CanadianMeg (Feb 28, 2008)

He missed two of my absolute pantry essentials -- oregano and Lea&Perrins. Yes, I am picky about my brand of Worcestershire.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 28, 2008)

CanadianMeg said:


> He missed two of my absolute pantry essentials -- oregano and Lea&Perrins. Yes, I am picky about my brand of Worcestershire.


That's the only brand I buy too.

Barbara


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 28, 2008)

Well got all of that... 

I have started using a new mix I have come up with on almost any meat.. 

It's a combination of Emeril's original essence and The Spice Hunter's all Purpose Chef's shake.

Chef's shake has:
dried Onion, black pepper, garlic, carrots, orange peel, tomato, celery seed, cayenne, parsley, basil, marjoram, bay leaf, lemon oil, lemon juice powder, oregano, thyme, citric acid, savory, rosemary, cumin, mustard, coriander
Spices, seasonings, soups, cereals, mixes, pastas, and rice | The Spice Hunter

Of course Emeril's is 
salt, paprika, black pepper, garlic, onion powder, Spices??

Together they make a great seasoning....I know some of the stuff is doubled, but the Chef's shake is much more course with larger pieces of dehydrated items.


----------



## archiduc (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi All, 
What an interesting thread. Living in the UK I`ve not seen the programme, but from what I gather the resident chef had to give a list of spicy pantry essentials. Who restricted him to 17 items? I`m not quite sure but I`m also sure that, for me the cupboard esentials cannot be done in just 17 items.


So to add to the list on the web site given by the first poster I would add, and in no particular order,
* Tabasco
* Sweet Chilli sauce
* Worcestershire sauce
* Angostura bitters for spag bol. - just a dash!
* Soy sauce - light and dark
* smooth Dijon mustard
* Tomato Ketchup
* Brown sauce (H***zee)
* tube of tomato purée
* canned tomatoes
* passata
* cumin
* allspice
* coriander seeds for rollmops/soused herrings (I live in Scotland)
* curry powder
* curry paste
* smoked paprika
* chille flakes
* saffron
* star anise
* chinese 5 spice powder
* bayleaves - can`t make a decent white sauce without them IMHO
* dried mushrooms - maybe not spicy esential but still essential!
* rice - long grain, arborio/canarole and rice flour (for Shortbread)
* dried yeast
* icing sugar - for glacé icing
* caster sugar  - for creamed cakes

There are 2 items which I would remove from the list, namely garlic powder and onion powder. This is a personal view. I prefer to use fresh garlic and onions and failing this I would cook something else. 

I could add a few other items - what about couscous or a bottle of Sicilian lemon juice in the fridge. 

Okay, I admit I would find it extraordinarily difficult to restrict myself to 17, 20, 25 or even 30.

Regards,
Archiduc


----------

